# Hello from SEMO....



## castevens329 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, newbie here! Look forward to talking archery with everyone and learning as much as possible.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

:welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

sweetness9880.


----------



## WapitiTalk1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk. I have several articles on Archery on my blog, listed below, that you may find useful. Let me know if I can help. All the best, Lonnie.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## castevens329 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, as it says in my profile, I have been watching my boyfriend and have become very intrested. He has taught me alot up to this point, now its time to get me setup with a bow. I can't wait to get one in my hands, know its mine and start learning how to shoot.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

